# Motivation



## Whatsaroid? (Sep 13, 2010)

Resurrection 

Lately I've been feeling like I did not belong in the gym anymore, I went through a lot of drama past months and as a result gained some fat and lost a lot of strength. I am slowly building myself back up in both personal and gym life so to start here is my log on the resurrection of my life in terms of training.

Current stats starting cycle 
5'9
210
BF 15% 

Past stats before training 
5'9 (I wish that would change) 
218
BF 23 % (I looked like a slob)

I wanted to do a cycle but knew being high in BF% would only add more estrogen sides and fat gain so I decided to wait and start a cutting cycle being under 16%. 

Supps 
Four different brands of protein (trying to get rid of them) 
Black Powder, Caution and four tubs Protocol (Creatine Pre-Workout drinks, also trying to get rid of them)
USP Modern Bcaa (Should be here in four days)
USP P-Slin 
USP Recreate and OEP (alternate) 
Bulk DAA
Bulk Super Cissus 
The One (DHT PH)

~I drink two protein shakes a day mixed with oats, fruit (depending on brand of powder) and coconut oil
~I often add a third shake consisting of egg whites and carrots blended with nothing else
~I do not eat meat so I will be consuming raw and canned fish 
~I consume both cooked and raw fruits with vegetables daily 
~I plan to stay around 10g of creatine and one Protocol drink a day

I plan to finish 4 weeks with this PH then run pct for a month followed by a two month Sarm S4 run at 50ml a day then into a 15 week Test E and 10 week Deca cycle. 

Pct
~I have access to all the research chems I would ever need including hcg 
~I made my own natural bulk powder test booster that I cycle regularly 
~I plan to stay on DAA throughout 
~Might add Sustain Alpha (had great results in the past using it)


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 13, 2010)

whats DAA?


----------



## Whatsaroid? (Sep 13, 2010)

FYI Started cycle last Mon, nothing special with workouts so I'll start log from now. 

Sunday 
AM 6 mile bike ride with wife 

Two hours later gym time-Pressed for time (I never count bar weight btw)

Decline Bench 
90x30-180x20-250x10-300x5-350x2-370 failed 
Bi curl/Standing Shoulder Press Superset
50x10-50x10-50x5-40x10-40x5
Pull ups +25 pounds 
5 sets of ten 
^~Those four where done as a circuit 
Seated Shoulder Press 
40x5-40x5-40x5
Incline Bench 
90x10-90x10-180x5-180x5 
Wife called and I had to go   

15 minutes later wife called again and said she was leaving the house  so I went to another gym near by 

Pull ups +50 pounds 
2 sets of ten 
30 minutes punching bag 
Three circuits of 10 min elliptical/30 sit ups 

I must also mention I took one recreate and one oep with breakfast 

Breakfast 
10 egg whites, green beans and toast 
Shake, PP IMAP protein with ice, coconut oil and orange

Snack celery 

Lunch 
10 egg whites, carrots, green beans and coconut oil blended shake 
Sweet potatoes and kimchee

Snack yogurt and wheat germ   

Dinner 
Half a large fish, pasta, kimchee, salad and green tea 

Busy day so not much for food today  I know



TheCapt'n said:


> whats DAA?





> D-aspartic acid is a physiological amino acid occurring principally in the pituitary gland, hypothalamus, and testes. D-aspartic acid is formed when the enzyme aspartate racemase converts L-aspartic acid into D-aspartic acid in the testes and other glands within the body. D-aspartic acid plays a vital role in the manufacturing of sperm cells and sex hormone production. D-Aspartic Acid is a very potent sexual performance stimulator, enhancing libido, erection quality, ejaculate, duration of intercourse and perceived orgasm intensity. Human studies have shown a significant increase in luteinizing hormone (LH), a messenger hormone that signals the testes to produce more testosterone. and a correlation to boosting testosterone levels in men when supplementing D-aspartic Acid. D-aspartate acid also induces potent elevation of neurotransmitters such as dopamine & GABA, which are implicated to be responsible for its memory enhancing, anti-depressive & nootropic effects. Additional benefits of D-aspartic acid are its ability to enhance Nitric Oxide production and accompanied (N02,NO3) blood levels.
> 
> In one particular study, researchers gave a couple of dozen men aged between 27 and 37 a daily dose of 3.12 grams of D-aspartic acid for twelve days consecutively. Twenty other men were given a placebo. The testosterone level in the subjects that received the supplement had risen by 33% after the twelve days.



Took that from another site


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 13, 2010)

hmm . . I see. I'd prefer to take cialas and hcg


----------



## Whatsaroid? (Sep 13, 2010)

Am 
2 mile walk with the wife 

Gym with wife 
10 min elliptical/30 sit ups 
5 min elliptical/ 50 push ups 
5 min elliptical/ 30 sit ups 
5 min elliptical/ 50 push ups 
5 min elliptical/ 30 sit ups 
5 min elliptical/ 50 push ups 

Pull ups +55 pounds 
Six sets of 10 
One set of five 
One set of 20 no extra weight on this one 

(Wife did 35 mins elliptical) 

Breakfast 
10 egg whites mixed with green beans and fish 
carrots mixed with egg whites and coconut oil shake 

Snack 
Trail mix 

Lunch 
Had no time to eat but on the way I grabbed a large carrot juice

Dinner 
Three large peices of fish 
Fish meso soup with veggies and udon 
Kimchee 
Nutrapro 

After dinner snake 
Veggie salad


----------



## Whatsaroid? (Sep 15, 2010)

Breakfast
eggs, toast and veggies 

Snack IMAP protein shake with orange 

Lunch 
fish and kimchee 

Snack IMAP protein shake with grapefruit 

Dinner 
Meso soup, kimchee, fish and watermelon/strawberry shake 

Workout 
AM 
3 mile walk alternating a 30 kettlebell 
PM 
30 mins elliptical + 2 sets 50 sit ups ever 15 mins 
3 sets 10 pull ups +55 pounds 
1 set 20 rep pull ups 

Tomorrow should be AM cardio with my wife and rest


----------



## Whatsaroid? (Sep 17, 2010)

Sep 16th Endurance circuit total 15 times 
Chest pyramid up then down with an extra 5 sets in the middle, total 15 sets 
Reverse BB curls 30 pounds 10 reps 
Incline DB press 50 pounds 10 reps 
Seated DB shoulder press 50 pounds 10 reps 

Gym notes 
Lost all my steam once I got to the gym door but I managed to still put up a good fight 

Today 
40 mins cardio 
30 rep sit ups every 10 min 
50 rep push ups every 20 min 

For those not familiar with body contouring I will be doing a cavitation session today on my stomach area. If you would like videos or further information on the product ask and I'll post. 

Little info 



> The procedure works to remove superficial fat and fat accumulation that is non-volumetric. It is applied directly to specific areas of the skin surface using an ultra sound device after a gel is applied. Results can sometimes be noticed after the first treatment with more improvement noticed within a few days.
> 
> This new, modern technology can be used for the treatment of obesity, cellulite, flabbiness, tissue reaffirmation and as an alternative to liposuction or liposculpture, for ridding the body of deep fat cells. It also increases blood flow, providing increased circulation and it can even work to improve skin quality. Ultracavitation can be considered a deep fat blaster that reduces stubborn fat cells that cannot be removed with exercise and diet alone. This treatment works on the abdomen, legs and thighs to remove fat and reshape the body areas without surgery that can often cause many painful side-effects. It also tightens and rejuvenates your skin at the same time.


----------



## Whatsaroid? (Sep 18, 2010)

Diet 
Its been about the same no changes 

Afternoon workout 
40 mins cardio-506 cals burned on machine 
every 5 minutes for 20 minutes 30 sit ups 
every 5 minutes thereafter 30 push ups 

1 set ten pull ups +55
3 sets 10 reps without stopping and changing grips 
1 set 20 reps around the world pull ups 
10 pull ups/10 push up circuit x2

Rack pulls 5 sets ten reps 
Squats 5 sets ten reps 
Lunges 3 sets ten reps 

Pull ups 1 set 10 reps +45
1 set around the worlds 25 reps


----------



## Whatsaroid? (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm going to be changing my diet next month after my NY trip but for now I'm eating the same to clear out the fridge. 

19th
Off day 

20th
Elliptical 40 mins 
5 sets ten pull ups 

21st 
1 hour elliptical 
5 sets 30 rep sit ups 

Today 
I want to tweak my supplement timing and protocol 

Wake up 
1 serving protocol with breakfast
30 mins after: 3 scoop nutrapro/1 egg/1 scoop modern bcaa

Workout drink 
Cardio 
1 scoop modern bcaa 
2 scoops jacked same flavor 
Lifting 
2 scoops nutrapro 

snack 

before lunch 
1 serving black powder
lunch 
30 mins after shake  

snack 

Dinner 
1 serving Protocol
dinner 
30 mins after 3 scoop nutrapro and one scoop modern bcaa 

So far this has me feeling great, above all I fill a gallon of green tea daily and drink it completely before cleaning and making the next batch. Lastly after measuring I'm at 14% bf and 208 pounds.


----------

